# Marcgravia Peru



## Austindg13 (Aug 31, 2017)

So I just bought a $25 clipping of this plant. And I really don’t want it not to do good in my tank. Can anyone give me good tips to make sure it roots and thrives?


----------



## Diesel (Jul 31, 2017)

Following. 
I just had a whole collection of the marc's included the Peru from Glassbox.


----------



## Austindg13 (Aug 31, 2017)

Diesel said:


> Following.
> I just had a whole collection of the marc's included the Peru from Glassbox.


How’d they work out for you? Got mine from glass box too.


----------



## Diesel (Jul 31, 2017)

Pretty good.
Packing was pro, and plants turned out great.
As of now I have them in a QT for a few weeks, to get rid of possible insects but mainly to get them rooted before the go into the main tank. 
I had some great mature full in red color brims from them as well.


----------



## Austindg13 (Aug 31, 2017)

So is that the best way to do it? Put it in a separate container until it shoots our roots?


----------



## Spaff (Jan 8, 2011)

I would place it on a bed of moist sphagnum moss in a container with high humidity. I'd take care to not mist the leaves until you see roots forming. At that time, you can move the plant into a permanent tank with misting. This is how I start all of my Marcgravia cuttings for propagation, and I get strikes virtually every time. 

With that said, if you're spending $25 for an unrooted cutting of any Marcgravia, then you're getting robbed blind...


----------



## Austindg13 (Aug 31, 2017)

Spaff said:


> I would place it on a bed of moist sphagnum moss in a container with high humidity. I'd take care to not mist the leaves until you see roots forming. At that time, you can move the plant into a permanent tank with misting. This is how I start all of my Marcgravia cuttings for propagation, and I get strikes virtually every time.
> 
> With that said, if you're spending $25 for an unrooted cutting of any Marcgravia, then you're getting robbed blind...



Yea when I read it I thought I was getting 6 clippings, which now I can see was no where near the case lol. I’m getting it from glassbox tropicals, so I’m not sure if it come rooted or not but I doubt it. 
Where do you get your plants from usually?


----------



## JoeKitz (Sep 18, 2017)

Austindg13 said:


> Yea when I read it I thought I was getting 6 clippings, which now I can see was no where near the case lol. I’m getting it from glassbox tropicals, so I’m not sure if it come rooted or not but I doubt it.
> Where do you get your plants from usually?


I have ordered a few from glassbox and sometimes they are rooted and other times they have had small roots coming from the stems.

My first Marcgravia, I placed it on a bed of LFS moss but didn't put a cover on it to keep in humidity. 12 hours later I noticed it was wilting, posted what to do and was suggested to put it in a sealed container. Even a container with Saran Wrap and some tiny holes punched in the wrap to allow a little air will work. It needs higher humidity.

Long story short, the Marcgravia lost all but two leaves, but after a couple of months on LFS moss and humidity, now has new growth coming out of the stem. It was my fault, but was able to salvage the cutting with the expert help on this forum.

My newbie experience with Marcgravia is that some Marcgravia grows faster than other Marcgravia. Even the same species from two different sources can have different growth patterns.

The key is to be patient, which seems the to be the key with most types of plants in this hobby. Also, never give up.


----------



## Spaff (Jan 8, 2011)

I've amassed them over a number of years from various hobbyists, but I also order them directly from a number of South American vendors and grow them out for my tanks and also to spread throughout the hobby. I have a greenhouse, and a number of plant-only tanks for propagation of new material. 



Austindg13 said:


> Yea when I read it I thought I was getting 6 clippings, which now I can see was no where near the case lol. I’m getting it from glassbox tropicals, so I’m not sure if it come rooted or not but I doubt it.
> Where do you get your plants from usually?


----------



## MrBroctoon (Apr 27, 2018)

I just got some from ETSY, with shipping about $25. They are smaller than I anticipated, so I hope they take off. Thanks for the growing tip. 
If anyone has a picture of this stuff established on a background, I would love to see it.


----------

